# Camping near Newaygo, WhiteCloud, Muskegon, etc



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

My wife and I are looking for a rustic campground with separated, private sites.... preferably on or near water. 

We've camped Benton Lake near WhiteCloud several times and enjoy the sites and privacy, but will have a 2 year old en tow and are hoping for a bit better swimming conditions. 

Plan to tent camp and maybe do a little canoe fishing, otherwise just lay low and enjoy..... Just haven't found much for nice private sites. Most lakes seem to put everyone on top of each other without any woods buffer between sites like I grew up with in the western UP. 

Any and all suggestions appreciated... willing to travel up to a few hours from Spring Lake. 



Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow. 85 looks and no help. Thanks all. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Closest I know that almost fits your criteria is Tubb's Lk State Campground in Mecosta Co.
The lakeside sites have nice sandy bottoms and while there are trees between sites, you will be able to see your neighbors. It's first come, no reservations. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Can't beat Henning.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Haven't stayed here, but drove through it a while ago and should meet your criteria for a private, rustic site. You'll have to check on any other requirements you may have. 

http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?id=477&type=SPRK


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Little Switzerland just north of Newaygo is a nice....somewhat secluded sites. It is on Pickeral lake and connects to Kimball, Emerald, and Sylvan. All offer good fishing but all can get crowded as they are developed. 

Tubbs as mentioned.....the lakes are pretty much undeveloped so while it isn;t remote, it feels like it. 

Henning on the Muskegon is nice. 

Google the Manistee National Forest.....a remote campsite near water there may be just the ticket. No facilities in most cases.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

we jut stayed at silver creek state forest in Luther...we will be going back again....pine river runs through it


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Henning in Newaygo.

Fremont Lake Campground in Fremont.

White Cloud City Campground in White Cloud.

None of these are like the western UP but all good in their own ways.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

DId i miss something with Henning? I drive through it on my return trip this weekend and it looked like yuppy camping in a mowed corn field?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Maybe what it is, is not what you want. I am not aware of any campgrounds in lower Michigan that have the feeling of the western UP. I have camped extensively in both areas. 

Fremont Lake campground has good swimming conditions and you can launch your canoe and fish. The sites are not very private. Bruin Lake in the Pinckney Rec Area has good swimming and canoeing conditions but the sites are not very private. Ditto for a lot of campgrounds in lower Michigan. 

Take a look at Wilderness State Park, west if Mackinaw City. Slightly more private but swimming for a 2 yr old probably isn't in the cards. 

Also look at Straits State Park in St. Ignace. Beautiful views of the lake and bridge, somewhat private, but 2yr old swimming not likely. 

Bottom line for me is I don't know anywhere in your driving radius that fits your requirements. Maybe others have some suggestions.


----------



## TravisJohnson (Jul 23, 2014)

Sounds good that you are planning to go for lake side.


----------



## gillgetter (Jan 12, 2007)

Newago State Park


----------

